# Rootex not legal in S.F.



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Just routed all the house drains and lateral for a good customer. Was draining slow. K-375 in house. My General Maxi rooter in lateral. Retrived big roots from the apple tree area. Didn't have rootex,now have to wait 6 weeks for root ,scab over to use it . Supplier won't carry rootex in S.F. Called the inspector. " Might get in THE BAY !! HEY YESTERDAY A TANKER HIT THE BAY BRIDGE AND DUMPED 58,000 GALLONS OF CRUDE IN THE BAY!!! And You're:not worried about a little rootex????
Maybe I'll just cut down the customers apple tree! Oh ,can't ,I'll need a permit!
Thank's for listening to My RANT Drift :notworthy


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

They have a point. Replace the sewer....it is real shallow there, ain't it? Like 12" below ground level?


----------



## The plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

Make some money off of it. Camera, locate, and repair. Why put a bandaid on a permanent problem. The root-x will work for the next year, but then what about the year after? 
Anyway, I hate thoughs days too. I broke my first toilet in ten years today. Tightened the closet bolts cleaned up and heard a "clink". $#@$ that sucks. We should just take the day off tomorrow and go bowhunting.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

:laughinglaughing:
I'm thinking WTF?
Rootex is plant hormones, used to promote root growth when you transplanr or make cuttings.:laughing:
Maybe copper sulfate isn't outlawed yet. 
Once a month, ½ cup and flush last thing at night?
Tree roots don't like that stuff.
It works.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Supplier said Rootex is outlawed in Ca. Picked up foaming root killer By ROEBIC , no copper. I have a backhoe and dump truck,do laterals 

My archt. is drawing up about $140,000 worth of work on this Home. Probably I'll do about 6' of replacement. cut out teracotta ,add 2 missions.
Funny pleanty of $$$ for flat screen tv , none for lateral ! My hilti concrete saw
works great in trench to cut latterals. I use it sometimes to cut C. .I in trench
Have swivel and wheeler snappers above ground


----------



## bobdog (Jul 4, 2007)

Driftwood, right on! Always money for caddy, boat, hog bike, none for 70 yr. old sewer replacement.Those customers I shy away from, let someone else have the headache, and the hard luck story that goes with it.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Neolite, a little info*

90% of roots come in the top of the pipe. Using a foaming root killer expands ,and kills the roots on top. Roebic is inert [no copper ,earth friendly]
Best to camera and do repairs.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Driftwood said:


> Funny pleanty of $$$ for flat screen tv , none for lateral !


I hear that brother! 


Driftwood said:


> 90% of roots come in the top of the pipe. Using a foaming root killer expands ,and kills the roots on top. Roebic is inert [no copper ,earth friendly] Best to camera and do repairs.


Sounds like a good product, thanks for the info.
From the OP I thought digging up the tree wasn't an option.
I used to live at 46th and Balboa, so I've got a picture of SF yards as tiny.


----------

